# My Phrag. schlimnii is in spike!



## limuhead (Sep 2, 2013)

This is the first time I have ever had the growing conditions to not kill Phrags, with the exception of maybe Sorcerer's Apprentice. I am pretty jazzed about this one...


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 2, 2013)

Good thing.

Be careful with hot temperatures.

Every time mine is in spike with hot temperatures (35°C day and 25°C night), the flower is very bad in form and color. As soon as they are colder, the quality comes back!


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 2, 2013)

Fabrice said:


> Be careful with hot temperatures.
> 
> Every time mine is in spike with hot temperatures (35°C day and 25°C night), the flower is very bad in form and color. As soon as they are colder, the quality comes back!



I've had exactly the same problem - especially this summer. Flower was white.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, a white schlimii is a terrible thing! 
I guess the limuhead is talking about heat issues? How did you solve the problem or is global cooling happening in Hawaii?


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 2, 2013)

*Uuuuuhhhhh*

Can't wait to see the flower :clap:! I have a schliemi too and a kovachii x schliemi hybrid


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

OK, it's schlimii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! Such a nice spike on such a small plant. I can't wait to see the
flower. Your babies all look very healthy.


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 3, 2013)

If it's really schlimii (reply in some weeks), the plant is bigger than mine. 

Or maybe is it the photo what produce that.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2013)

Fabrice said:


> If it's really schlimii (reply in some weeks), the plant is bigger than mine.





abax said:


> Wow! Such a nice spike on such a small plant. I can't wait to see the flower...


I'm guessing that is a 4"pot (limuhead has said in another thread that he has lots to uppot from 2"-4"). That's a big plant for a schlimi, isn't it? I can't wait to see the flower either!


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 3, 2013)

I imagine that is from Kia, along with most of your phrags. It is a whole different world seeing how the phrags grow in Hawaii compares to us suckers elsewhere. When I visited Kia I could not believe the size of some of the plants. I saw a dalessandroi with a leaf span of about 2 feet and about 8 growths with leaves 5 to 6in wide. Then I looked at the tag and saw it was deflasked about 2 1/2 years before. He had the biggest bosserianum I had ever seen. And paphs are another story. I saw a 10 to 12 growth sangii. It is nothing like in the states or elsewhere. I will never forget that day of walking around that nursery. Amazing plants and I am sure Limuheads are the same way. Wait till you see that schlimii in two years.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks. The best part will be getting those plants that Kai and others are growing!! .


----------



## limuhead (Sep 3, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. The best part will be getting those plants that Kai and others are growing!! .



Of all the growers in Hawaii I think Quintal Farms has the best culture/conditions that I have seen. He is strictly wholesale because he has a huge place and it is a family business. I think I may have mentioned this in a previous post, but if you have bought from some of top paph/phrag growers in the US, bought plants from various growers on Ebay, or at mainland orchid shows, then you have bought Kai's plants. Kai is also one of the most generous and considerate people you will ever meet; he exemplifies the Aloha Spirit.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Find out about his fertilizing and potting programs for us! :ninja:


----------



## eteson (Sep 3, 2013)

Limuhead, congrats! schlimii is not an easy species to keep in cultivation... specially some clones...

schlimii is a extremely variable species: Some clones have narrow and erect leaves (1.5-2cm W x 20 cm L) others have wide and long leaves (>5 cm W x 40 cm L) the flower shape and color has some variation also... some populations have rounder staminode others more prismatic... some pinkish petals some yellow-green... and you can find a whole transition between them!
The original plants used for breeding from a long time ago are compact plants...probably collected inthe Central Cordillera of Colombia but during the last years have been found some populations in the Eastern Cordillera showing much more vigorous individuals that evolve to huge plants in cultivation... 

I am waiting forward to see yours! Any idea about the origin?


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a good strong looking spike! 

Can't wait to see the flowers:wink:

I made a stop at the Atlanta Botanical Garden on my vacation. They had bunches of besseae and schlimii plants set up like bedding plants in bloom. It was a great show.:clap:


----------



## limuhead (Sep 19, 2013)

*schlimii update*

Went outside to check the progress on my schlimii, the bud is getting bigger and fuzzy. I also noticed the one next to it, about 1/2 the size, is in spike too...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2013)

OK, good deal. I have one popping up a spike too.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2013)

There you go!


----------



## limuhead (Sep 29, 2013)

*It FINALLY opened*

First flowering, just under 1 1/2 ", looks like at least 1 maybe 2 more buds coming up. Comments? Not sure what to expect, this is the first time I have bloomed this species. Flower is pretty flat, but it just opened this morning...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice. should be fragrant also.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2013)

FRECKLES! It will be interesting to see the other one. I think it's pretty darn cute just as a schlimii can be!


----------



## Dido (Sep 30, 2013)

a nice one


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice schlimii bloom!!!! (Named after a co-luxembourger , mine is coming up with 2 spikes) Jean


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 30, 2013)

It is very nice. The form should stay pretty close to what it is. Schlimii breeding has been producing very uniform flowers. Especially the ones from Kia. There has not been much variation in them and they have all been good.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice enough


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty and delicate.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2013)

Cute!


----------

